# Tank empty light.



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone

tried cleaning probes but still no use. The tank empty light remains on and the machine won't fire up. Is it time to ditch this machine and start again? Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------

